# Kings' Land - Seeking Input from Owners and Others



## PDXGolfer (Sep 9, 2014)

We are considering the possibility of purchasing a unit at Kings' Land.  We have done some research, including prior posts on this board and comparisons with the other HGVC properties on the Big Island.  But we would like to get feedback from owners (and others who have stayed there), both positives and especially negatives (if any).

Thanks in advance for the feedback.


----------



## rfc0001 (Sep 9, 2014)

PDXGolfer said:


> We are considering the possibility of purchasing a unit at Kings' Land. We have done some research, including prior posts on this board & comparisons with the other HGVC properties on the Big Island. But we would like to get feedback from owners (and others who have stayed there), both positives & especially negatives (if any).
> 
> Thanks in advance for the feedback.


Where you own in HGVC doesn't really matter since it's all points based & you can stay anywhere with the same points. So, the better question to ask is whether you want to invest in HGVC or other timeshares. Obviously depends on what you plan on doing with it. If it's just a trader, probably not the best value, but I actually use mine for majority exchanging (into DVC) & prefer the fixed exchange rate into RCI (vs. floating TPUs) & access to RCI Points + Weeks. If you plan on actually using your timeshare, then obviously depends on what resorts are available where you want to stay. On Hawaii, HGVC is concentrated on Waikiki & Waikoloa whereas Marriott is on Kauai, Ko'Olina (Oahu), & Maui (Kaanapali). So if Big Island is your go to vacation destination, HGVC is probably a good fit. Other resorts in other destinations vary.

If you are already sold on the HGVC system, then all that really matters is what is the lowest purchase $/pt. & lowest MFs/point. KL1 is probably the best for both right now-lower MFs/pt. than KL2 units since they have more points for the same MFs. Likewise Platinum season is a better value than Gold since again you get more points for same MFs. However, if Home Weeks is important to you then it's more important to get the season/room type you actually plan on using-in which case I would recommend KL2 since they are fewer points therefore better value for actually staying. That said, I've never had an issue booking KL1 or KL2 in Open Season so wouldn't worry about Home Week unless you need to book between Christmas & New Year’s, etc.

As far as resorts themselves (a somewhat different question unless you plan on using Home Week), main benefit of KL over Kohala/Bay Club is the 4 pools & 4 water slides. Between KL 1 & 2, KL1 are bigger living space, smaller lanais, & older (more wear & tear). KL/Kohala also have benefit over Bay Club in that they include access to Hilton Waikoloa Village pools.

Also, you buying resale or direct? Lowest resale is around $2/pt in KL and pretty much HGVC-wide. Direct is $4+ but you get a boatload of bonus points which _if fully valued _(e.g. for DVC exchanges) are worth the difference you pay. So, if you can use a lot of points and use them wisely, it's about a wash, and direct purchases build towards benefits of Elite @ 14,000 points (no exchange fee for 7 day stays; can use KL pools when staying at Kohala Suites and Bay Club), and Elite Plus @ 24,000 points (free room type upgrade; no transaction fees). To be honest, both are very limited, specific benefits -- not important to most people, therefore most people you ask will say to just buy resale.


----------



## PDXGolfer (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks.  We have studied the HGVC system and we are sold on it.  So, we're looking more for feedback on Kings' Land specifically - such as the details provided in the rest of your post.  We are peak season travelers looking at a Platinum season unit, and resale of course.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Sep 10, 2014)

None of the big island locations are hard to book in club season even in the peak season Feb, mar, and summer, so you don't really need to own where you want to stay. The exception would be Christmas/new years and I believe those are event weeks. So I would be looking at purchase price and MF$. HHV can be a different story. KL has some pretty good mf/point for the higher point units but the purchase price can be high.

Ian


----------



## rfc0001 (Sep 10, 2014)

PassionForTravel said:


> KL has some pretty good mf/point for the higher point units but *the purchase price can be high*.
> 
> Ian


Historically, *this* statement was true (Vegas used to be the cheapest $/pt), but I think now KL is actually right up there. All resorts are (incl KL) start around $2/pt resale IME.

Also, regarding MF/pt, the other variable is Plus or Premier rooms -- which have more points, but same MF. So your lowest MF/pt is going to be a Kingsland Phase 1 Premier room in Platinum season (since all 1 bedrooms have same MF regardless of season/room type/phase; same goes for 2 bedrooms, 3 bedrooms). E.g. a 1 Bdrm Premier Platinum (12,600 pts) for $30K. For comparison, a 2bdrm Plus Platinum has slightly higher MFs for the same points (note, that listing is for <$2/pt). Another comparison -- 1bdrm premier _gold_ -- same MFs as 1bdrm premier platinum but with much fewer points (also $2/pt).


----------



## Dripps (Sep 10, 2014)

PDXGolfer said:


> Thanks.  We have studied the HGVC system and we are sold on it.  So, we're looking more for feedback on Kings' Land specifically - such as the details provided in the rest of your post.  We are peak season travelers looking at a Platinum season unit, and resale of course.



We stayed at Kingsland Phase 1 2 bedroom unit at the end of June.  It was really nice.  We really loved the pool area and found it so much less crowded than the Hilton Waikoloa Village Resort, which you also have access to.  It was nice to be able to find a chair without coming out at the crack of dawn.  We like it so much that we decided to purchase when we went to the developer's pitch.  Fortunately I found TUG and rescinded just in time.  We should be closing today on a resale. The points works out at $1.20 per point, not the $2 quoted here for Platinum 2 bedroom unit.  I'm happy with this purchase and hope to be able to book at Kingsland again but will probably use the HGVC membership and points to book somewhere else before we plan to go to Hawaii again.  It's not an easy trip from the East Coast.  Fortunately we have this choice and we are anxious to book our first HGVC vacation for next year.  Hmmmm, where should we go??


----------



## JSparling (Sep 13, 2014)

*We love it*

My wife and I (we have 2 young daughters) bought Kings' Land in March 2013 during our first trip there. We were traveling on a promotion we got in March 2012 when we were at the Hilton Hawaiian Village. We bought a gold 2-bedroom. Then in November 2013 I got a call from HGVC pitching their "Black Friday" sale. Long story short I got 30,000 bonus points and upgraded to platinum. We couldn't be happier.

As for the resort, it's perfect other than it's not on the ocean and there are no ocean views. That's not really a big deal for us as we grew up on the beach in California and really would rather look at the authentic/amazing Hawaiian landscape for a week. Plus, you can go down to the Hilton and spend days there as if you're a guest and look at the ocean all you want. At Kings' Land the views of the mountains, the golf courses, the resort grounds, and the lava fields are breathtaking. The resort is what a resort in Hawaii should be - again, less the ocean if you care. It's quiet, vast, immaculate, and family friendly.

Pools - lovely. Warm! NEVER CROWDED. We stayed when the resort was sold out. There were always tons of opens chairs and tables. The jacuzzis are large. The pools have slides, a volleyball "court", a basketball hoop, and a little beach (although the sand is rocky and hurts your feet). The adult pool (with the little shelf in about 10 inches of water where they have lounge chairs) is great and huge. And never had more than 7 people in it. The water falls are great. The trees/grass/views of the golf course and lava from the pool area are all great.

Restaurant - a very basic walk-up bar out by the pool. A few TV's. Great food. Great drinks. But doesn't stay open late. There is a weekly hula show on the main lawn. There is a huge "community room" with very comfortable chairs/couches. I don't really know why - nobody was ever in there. But it's a nice area if you want to sit in the air conditioning. 

Late check-out - a great perk for owners is the option to stay at the resort for the day of your check-out and then reserve a room (small room, tv, couch, separate shower/bathroom) to get ready for your flight. They let you book them for 30 minutes at a time. They also store your bags (for free).

There are no "resort fees". There are no parking fees. 

As I said before, the grounds are great. You can see that by looking at pictures on-line. We actually like the first-floor units because your patio ends where the grass starts. So for having our 2 kids we can just let them play outside on the grass. First floor also makes it easier to walk out to the BBQ's which are scattered around the buildings. 

A word of caution - the 1 bedrooms in Phase 2 all face the parking lot. While the views are still OK, you face the parking lot. The 2 and 3 bedrooms in Phase 2 all face the lava and golf course/mountains. All units face the golf course/lava in Phase 1. 

The problems I had with Phase 1 were:

1. The rooms require A LOT more points. Not sure why. I hear they are a little bigger but the Phase 2 rooms are great and didn't seem small. They don't face the parking lot in Phase 1 but as long as you have a 2 or 3 bedroom in Phase 2 you won't face the parking lot either. 

2. Many (I'd say at least half) of the buildings are farther from the main pool, lobby, and restaurant than both of the Phase 2 buildings. Phase 2 is directly across the street from everything I just mentioned. If you are in one of the last few buildings on either side of Phase 1 it is a mild hike back to the center of the action. However, Phase 2 is across the street from Phase 1 and all the amenities. This isn't a problem FOR NOW. Kings' Land is towards the end of what is now a dead-end road. There are speed bumps and cars don't go too fast. Most are arriving/departing from the resort (or they're lost and turning around since there isn't anything past the resort going towards the dead-end.

But here's the problem. That road may open one day and connect to the main highway. Then it would be a very busy road and that would suck...especially if you have little kids. I asked about this and was told the resort holds the option/right to whether the road ever opens at the current dead-end side. I hope they never do. I think the resort would still be great, but it would lose a little of the peace and quiet and there would be an issue of safety for kids having to cross the street from Phase 2 if they wanted to walk over to the restaurant for a Coke. 

Don't worry about the "cat" posts you see. We saw a few cats and they were cute. But the place isn't overrun with an army of stray cats like some people make it sound. The wild goats are awesome. Fun to watch and not something you see at home. Or at least not here in Denver. 

The Kings Course (golf club) down the street has a nice, basic restaurant. They also have a great gift shop. You get a discount at both if you tell them you are a guest at Kings' Land. You also get free driving range balls if you tell them you're a guest.

The rooms are very nice. The 2 and 3 bedrooms have an oven. 1 bedrooms don't from what I've heard on here. I don't think I need to elaborate here if you've stayed at HGVC properties before you know what the rooms are like. Huge bathrooms. 2nd bedroom has 2 big beds - unlike Valdoro in Breckenridge which has 2 small beds. 

I would recommend not wasting points on the "plus" or "premier" rooms since there really isn't a view difference other than being a little higher. For Kings' Land 1st floor is the "basic" (lowest point value) and the 2nd/3rd floors go up in point values. But the rooms are the same. Phase 2 is less points than Phase 1. I'd say the only place I wouldn't want to stay is Phase 2, 1 bedroom because you're looking at the parking lot. Don't fall into the trap of thinking you can spend a ton more points and get a very different/better view. You'll be a little higher to see farther down the fairway, but I'm not sure that's worth it (for me, at least). Views from all rooms (other than Phase 2, 1 bedrooms) are great. And, as I said before, we WANT to be on the first floor so the kids can go out on the grass and it's quicker to the BBQ's. So our ideal room (2 bedroom, Phase 2 - guaranteed to be close to amenities, 1st floor) is what we own. And it's the cheapest point value for a 2-bedroom on the property. 

The shuttle to anywhere in Waikoloa is great, a very nice shuttle, and runs like clockwork. Walking down to the Hilton to use all their amenities is easy. Take the shuttle back up the hill to Kings' Land. 

The Hilton Hotel and having access to everything there for free is a nice perk. Tons to do, great (pricey!) restaurants, swimming (although we like the Kings' Land pools better), and being on the ocean, snorkeling in the lagoon - all good!  

I can't say enough. I'd be happy to answer any questions you have. 

Also, you said you like the HGVC system. Good call! But do realize that except for booking with the 12-month window and not having to pay the reservation fee there isn't a reason to own any specific resort. You want the most points for the least money. Right now the Las Vegas Strip property has the lowest maintenance fees. And that's the key since you'll be paying them annually for the rest of your life. Pay a little more on the purchase price (one-time cost) if you can find lower maintenance fees. We bought our first two contracts direct from Hilton so we are Elite. It's a nice title but I'm not sure yet if it's worth the extra money. However, we didn't have the cash to buy from a private party on the resale market so having the Hilton financing was necessary for us.


----------



## PDXGolfer (Sep 13, 2014)

JSparling, thank you for the very comprehensive, detailed, and thoughtful post.  This is exactly the type of feedback we are looking for, and hits on all points of information useful to us.

Thanks, as well, to the others who have posted so far.  All the feedback is valuable.  And the ability to seek and share such information from a diverse group of resources is one of the things that makes this forum so great.

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## rfc0001 (Sep 13, 2014)

JSparling said:


> As for the resort, it's perfect other than it's not on the ocean and there are no ocean views.


Just to note, Hilton Hawaiian Village, while on the ocean, isn't on the beach either, so you end up having to go to A-Bay or nearby Hapuna Beach State Park or Mauna Kea (free beach access--best beach in HI IMO--crescent shaped so waves break offshore and sand is like butter-two sticks). As such, it's actually much more convenient to be in a condo with your car parked outside than to take the boat/tram/walk to your car at Hilton which takes 20-30 minutes on each end. Same goes for restaurants -- easy to drive to Roy's, Charley's Thai House, Sansei, Brown's @ Fairmont Orchid (free valet), Manta Ray @ Mauna Kea (free valet), Hulalei, etc. vs. staying at a resort (E.g. Hilton) and having the hassle of getting to your car to drive somewhere else. Hilton (and Marriott's) restaurants aren't anything to write home about





> Plus, you can go down to the Hilton and spend days there as if you're a guest and look at the ocean all you want.


Yep, best of both worlds -- easy access to car to get to beach or sight see, but can also get free validated parking at Hilton and enjoy the amenities there





> It's quiet, vast, immaculate, and family friendly.


Another big plus over the Hilton, which is like Disney World; I prefer the peaceful condos and kids love the pools -- win, win





> Restaurant - a very basic walk-up bar out by the pool. A few TV's. Great food. Great drinks. But doesn't stay open late. There is a weekly hula show on the main lawn. There is a huge "community room" with very comfortable chairs/couches. I don't really know why - nobody was ever in there. But it's a nice area if you want to sit in the air conditioning.


Note, HGVC uses the Community room for sales presentations during the day.  Bar open late in the summer (I think 8?). Free Hula show is great -- same company that performs at Mauna Kea (which is a great luau). They also have movie night in the community center with free corn dogs, drinks, and popcorn.





> Don't worry about the "cat" posts you see. We saw a few cats and they were cute. But the place isn't overrun with an army of stray cats like some people make it sound.


Note, feral cats are intentionally there to keep the rodents away. I prefer cats over rats. Just tell your kids not to pet them and _don't _feed them (they are cared for by a local organization).





> The Kings Course (golf club) down the street has a nice, basic restaurant.


Right on--it's no Mauna Lani or Hapuna Prince breakfast buffet (which are both great), but great quick and cheap breakfast before the pool, beach, or sightseeing.  There is a buffet by the KL pool bar as well, which is alright





> The rooms are very nice. The 2 and 3 bedrooms have an oven. 1 bedrooms don't from what I've heard on here. I don't think I need to elaborate here if you've stayed at HGVC properties before you know what the rooms are like. Huge bathrooms. 2nd bedroom has 2 big beds - unlike Valdoro in Breckenridge which has 2 small beds.


1 bdrms (at least Phase I) _do_ have ovens. Also, Phase 1 has 2 Queen 1 bdrm options -- good for small kids who are going to sleep in your room anyways (or to sleep up to 6 with pull out couch)





> I would recommend not wasting points on the "plus" or "premier" rooms since there really isn't a view difference other than being a little higher. For Kings' Land 1st floor is the "basic" (lowest point value) and the 2nd/3rd floors go up in point values. But the rooms are the same.


Note, end rooms on 1st floor are also Plus; end rooms on 2nd floor are Premier





> The shuttle to anywhere in Waikoloa is great, a very nice shuttle, and runs like clockwork. Walking down to the Hilton to use all their amenities is easy. Take the shuttle back up the hill to Kings' Land.


Also, free validated parking at Hilton. A-Bay has hidden parking lot at condo development before Marriott (turn in gated community then immediately turn left--always empty).


----------



## GregT (Sep 13, 2014)

JSparling said:


> My wife and I (we have 2 young daughters) bought Kings' Land in March 2013 during our first trip there.



That's a really nice summary of the property -- we love it too!

Did you buy Phase 1 or Phase 2?   Congrats and enjoy it!

Best,

Greg


----------



## presley (Sep 13, 2014)

PDXGolfer said:


> We are considering the possibility of purchasing a unit at Kings' Land.  We have done some research, including prior posts on this board and comparisons with the other HGVC properties on the Big Island.  But we would like to get feedback from owners (and others who have stayed there), both positives and especially negatives (if any).
> 
> Thanks in advance for the feedback.



You can get some detailed reviews here:  http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=3&ResortGroup=17

That will also give you reports from the other properties.  
I have stayed at King's land, but not the other 2 properties onsite.  I liked my stay there enough that I might not try another property there.


----------



## rfc0001 (Sep 13, 2014)

JSparling said:


> Right now the Las Vegas Strip property has the lowest maintenance fees. And that's the key since you'll be paying them annually for the rest of your life. Pay a little more on the purchase price (one-time cost) if you can find lower maintenance fees.


This was true pre-KL.  Higher point KL Phase 1 are the lowest MF fee/pt overall (from 2014 fee thread):
 Anderson Ocean Club 1 BR Plus Gold 4,200 $771 $0.18/pt
Anderson Ocean Club 2 BR Plat 8,400 $1,106 $0.13/pt
Anderson Ocean Club 3 BR Plus Plat 9,600 $1,263 $0.13/pt
57th St 7,000 $2006 $0.29/pt
57th St 11,000 Plat $1,319 $0.12/pt
Parc Soleil 1 BR Plat 4,800 $932 $0.19/pt
Parc Soleil 2 BR Plus Gold 5,800 $1,221 $0.21/pt
SeaWorld 1 BR 4,800 $825 $0.17/pt
SeaWorld 2 BR Gold 5,000 $1,043 $0.20/pt
SeaWorld 2 BR Plat 7,000 $1,196 $0.17/pt
SeaWorld 3 BR Plus Gold 5,800 $1,221 $0.21/pt
Seaworld 3 BR Plat 8,400 $1,362 $0.16/pt
Tuscany Village 1 BR Plat 4,800 $914 $0.19/pt
Tuscany 2 BR Plat 7,000 $1,243 $0.18/pt
South Beach 1 BR Plat 4,800 $1,107 $0.23/pt
Flamingo 1 BR Plat 4,800 $938 $0.22/pt
Flamingo 2 BR 5,000 $1,018 $0.20/pt
Flamingo 2 BR Plat 7,000 $1,018 $0.15/pt
Las Vegas Karen Ave 1 BR 4,800 $776 $0.16/pt
Las Vegas Karen Ave 7,000 $1029 $0.15/pt
Las Vegas Strip 1 BR Plat 4,800 $701 $0.15/pt
Las Vegas Strip 2 BR Plat 7,000 $913 $0.13/pt
Las Vegas Strip 3 BR Penthouse Gold 7,000 $1,116 $0.16/pt
Las Vegas Plat 7,000 $1,029 $0.15/pt
Lagoon 2 BR Premier Gold 7,000 $1,583 $0.23/pt
Grand Waikikian 2 BR Premier Platinum 14,400 $1,622 $0.11/pt
Kingsland 1 14,400 $1,623 $0.11/pt
Kingsland 2 BR Prem Plat 14,400 $1,759 $0.12/pt
Kohala 2 BR Platinum 7,000 $1,603 $0.23/pt
Bay Club 2BR 7,000 $1,454 $0.21/pt
Planation Beach Club 1BR Gold $1,347 
Elara 1 BR Grand Plus Gold 5,500 $957 $0.17/pt

 *Incl HGVC Club Fee and Voluntary ARDA fee


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 13, 2014)

rfc0001 said:


> Just to note, Hilton Hawaiian Village, while on the ocean, isn't on the beach either, so you end up having to go to A-Bay or nearby Hapuna Beach State Park or Mauna Kea (free beach access--best beach in HI IMO--crescent shaped so waves break offshore and sand is like butter-two sticks). As such, it's actually much more convenient to be in a condo with your car parked outside than to take the boat/tram/walk to your car at Hilton which takes 20-30 minutes on each end.


Funny, when we stayed at HHV I thought we were on Waikiki Beach.  When you stated "Hilton Hawaiian Village", did you actually mean Hilton Waikoloa Village, which is the Hilton hotel at Waikoloa?  Since you mention A-Bay & Hapuna, I have to assume that you meant HWV, not HHV? 

When you stated "more convenient to be in a condo", did you actually mean one on the Hilton Waikoloa TS's, like Kings Land which you own, or did you really mean renting a condo somewhere in Waikoloa?

Not trying to berate you, but I am confused  It happens


----------



## JSparling (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm with you, Ron. Thought they meant HHV at first but I'm sure they were talking about Waikoloa. The point about having a car and how easy it is to use from KL vs the Hilton Waikoloa is excellent. Depending on where your room is at the Hilton resort you could be walking for days to get to your car.

RFC - the little beach and lagoon (which is ocean water) are a good enough beach for us since we are not looking for surfing or anything like that. We actually prefer it since it's sheltered and safer for our 2 youngsters. But it's a beach at least by virtue of the ability to build sand castles and such. 

The oven comment was about Phase 2. I should have clarified. 

Greg - We bought Phase 2. I'm not sure Phase 1 was even offered when we were there in March 2013. But I wouldn't have taken it since I like the guarantee to be close to the middle of the resort. I think if you got stuck in the building farthest from the lobby in Phase 1 (and planned on using the main pool or restaurant a lot) then you would definitely be a little bothered by the location. 

PS - Hilton Hawaiian Village on Oahu is an entirely different world/experience than Kings' Land and Waikoloa. KL and the big island is what a Hawaiian vacation should be as far as we are concerned. HHV and Waikiki overall are like staying in Santa Monica or some other huge, CROWDED city near a beach. We won't go back there. And HHV is soooo crowded you have to get to the pools early and grab a chair or you'll never get one.


----------



## GregT (Sep 13, 2014)

JSparling said:


> I'm with you, Ron. Thought they meant HHV at first but I'm sure they were talking about Waikoloa. The point about having a car and how easy it is to use from KL vs the Hilton Waikoloa is excellent. Depending on where your room is at the Hilton resort you could be walking for days to get to your car.
> 
> RFC - the little beach and lagoon (which is ocean water) are a good enough beach for us since we are not looking for surfing or anything like that. We actually prefer it since it's sheltered and safer for our 2 youngsters. But it's a beach at least by virtue of the ability to build sand castles and such.
> 
> ...



Good work -- we toured Phase 2 when we visited and really liked it. 

I think you're our first Phase 2 owner (congrats!) -- do you mind telling us what your MFs are for your week?

I do love Hilton Waikoloa Village -- but Hilton Hawaiian Village rocks too!

Best,

Greg


----------



## JSparling (Sep 13, 2014)

GregT said:


> I think you're our first Phase 2 owner (congrats!) -- do you mind telling us what your MFs are for your week?



2-bedroom platinum, 7,000 annual points. 

$1,172 - Operating fee
$149 - Reserve fee
$69 - Real estate taxes
$55 - Hawaii GE tax (what's this?)

Two comments about your calculations/chart. 

1. I don't agree with having club dues in the calculation. We own 2 weeks (the other in Vegas) and I'm in closing for a third (Valdoro). So I will only pay the club dues once. You will show a price per point too high for my three properties by including the $136 three times. Besides that the club dues don't vary by property so it isn't relevant in the MF conversation. 

2. Why do people mention their season? A 2-bedroom has the same MF's regardless if you are silver, gold, platinum. Also, a 2-bedroom plus has the same MF as a regular 2-bedroom.

Finally, regarding multiple ownership and club dues I've seen some people post that to avoid having to pay more than one club dues you MUST have your properties deeded identically. This isn't true. To avoid multiple fees you just have to make sure they put everything under one member number. My first two properties are deeded different - one with me/friend that I bought in 2000 and the other with me/wife. But I only have one club dues billed each year since when we bought Kings' Land we made sure they linked it to our existing member number.


----------



## rfc0001 (Sep 20, 2014)

JSparling said:


> RFC - the little beach and lagoon (which is ocean water) are a good enough beach for us since we are not looking for surfing or anything like that. We actually prefer it since it's sheltered and safer for our 2 youngsters. But it's a beach at least by virtue of the ability to build sand castles and such.


Check out Mauna Kea Beach @ Mauna Kea resort -- it's crescent shaped so the waves break offshore like West Maui beaches and the sand is incredible (cool and buttery smooth). There's free beach access parking (by law) -- just tell the gate you are there for beach access. Agree, Hapuna is too rough for the kiddos.





JSparling said:


> Two comments about your calculations/chart.
> 
> 1. I don't agree with having club dues in the calculation. We own 2 weeks (the other in Vegas) and I'm in closing for a third (Valdoro). So I will only pay the club dues once. You will show a price per point too high for my three properties by including the $136 three times. Besides that the club dues don't vary by property so it isn't relevant in the MF conversation.


To compare apples to apples you either have to include them or exclude them consistently. If you are buying your first unit, including them makes sense. If you are buying your second unit, excluding them makes sense (just subtract the fees from all the #s)





> Why do people mention their season? A 2-bedroom has the same MF's regardless if you are silver, gold, platinum. Also, a 2-bedroom plus has the same MF as a regular 2-bedroom.


Exactly for this reason--higher room type/season, lower MF/pt for same MF, since it's the MF/pt that's important when comparing purchases.


----------



## CraterTheCode (Apr 11, 2015)

*MF Data*



rfc0001 said:


> This was true pre-KL.  Higher point KL Phase 1 are the lowest MF fee/pt overall (from 2014 fee thread):
> Anderson Ocean Club 1 BR Plus Gold 4,200 $771 $0.18/pt
> Anderson Ocean Club 2 BR Plat 8,400 $1,106 $0.13/pt
> Anderson Ocean Club 3 BR Plus Plat 9,600 $1,263 $0.13/pt
> ...



Has this list been complied for current year and by any change have a historical look back to help evaluate MF trends by location?


----------



## mjack47 (Apr 13, 2015)

Just came back from King's Land. Not an owner.  Loved it.  Beautiful pool, nice pool bar that serves food. No real restaurant.  Full access to Hilton hotel facilities, which where great.  Room was not spectacular but nice and it was clean. Entrance to room was on the parking lot but the back patio  is beautifully landscaped  over looking the golf course. We would love to go back Would be glad to answer any other question you have.


----------



## Dojan123 (Apr 15, 2015)

Does KL have a place near by to purchase normal groceries?


----------



## presley (Apr 15, 2015)

Dojan123 said:


> Does KL have a place near by to purchase normal groceries?



There is a market in Queen's Marketplace in Waikoloa Village. You can take the shuttle there and back from your room in KL.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 15, 2015)

presley said:


> There is a market in Queen's Marketplace in Waikoloa Village. You can take the shuttle there and back from your room in KL.



Assuming you have a rental car, which i highly recommend for the big island, there is Foodland Farms Mauna Lani just up the road.  

Farther away, there is Safeway, Walmart, and Costco in Kona... these are close to the airport, so you may want to stop off before you head to the resort. 

Or depending on how you travel, your car might be packed with people and luggage and you don't want to add groceries on top of that...


----------

